# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Հումակերություն

## ivy

Վերջերս ակումբցիներից մեկի անձնական բլոգում մի հետաքրքիր հոդված տեսա հումակերության մասին:
Խոսքն 92-ամյա հումակեր Վահե Դանիելյանի մասին է: Արտաքինից պապիկն արդեն իսկ մի քսան տարով ջահել է երևում, իսկ առողջության ու ինքնազգացողության հարցում կարող է առաջ անցնել նույնիսկ շատ երիտասարդներից:
Հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ էստեղ:

Ի դեպ, հումակերությունը կարող է լինել ինչպես բուսակերային, այնպես էլ ամենակերային: Տվյալ դեպքում, հոդվածի հերոսը բուսական հումակեր է:
Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք հոդվածի ու ընդհանրապես հումակերության մասին:
Հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել նաև առողջագետների կարծիքը:

----------

Ուլուանա (14.10.2012), Տրիբուն (14.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Բուսակերներին չեմ սիրում, ագրեսիվ մարդիկ են:

----------


## ivy

> Բուսակերներին չեմ սիրում, ագրեսիվ մարդիկ են:


Բայց դե խոսքը բուսակերության մասին չի, այլ հումակերության, ինչը կարող է նաև միս ներառող լինել...

----------


## Freeman

> Վերջերս ակումբցիներից մեկի անձնական բլոգում մի հետաքրքիր հոդված տեսա հումակերության մասին:
> Խոսքն 92-ամյա հումակեր Վահե Դանիելյանի մասին է: Արտաքինից պապիկն արդեն իսկ մի քսան տարով ջահել է երևում, իսկ առողջության ու ինքնազգացողության հարցում կարող է առաջ անցնել նույնիսկ շատ երիտասարդներից:
> :


Մորս պապը անցած տարի մահացավ, ինքը մոտ 90 տարեկան էր, տեսողությունը իմինից լավ, ինձանից ահագին բոյով, նորմալ քայլում էր ու երևի կարար վազեր, տեսքով ոչ-ոք իրան 60-ից մեծ չէր տա, իսկ ինքը ոչ հումակեր էր, ոչ բուսակեր, ծխում ու խմում էր փոքր ժամանակվանից, իսկ ծխում էր առանց ֆիլտրի: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ եթե մարդն առողջ ա ու երկարակյաց, էդ չի նշանակում, որ իրա ապրելակերպից ա, իսկ հումակերությունն ու բուսակերությունը անձամբ ես համարում եմ ավելի շատ հոբի քան առողջ ապրելակերպ, որովհետև մարդն ամենակեր կենդանի ա:

Համ էլ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, թե ոնց մարդ կարա հում միս ուտի  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (18.10.2012), erexa (15.10.2012), ivy (15.10.2012), Rammstein (14.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2012), Աթեիստ (15.10.2012), Լուսաբեր (17.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես որ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում: 

Կարող ա ինքս ամեն ինչ չուտեմ, բայց շատ եմ սիրում ճապոնական խոհանոցը, որտեղ լիքը հում բան կա - սասիմի, սուշիի տարբեր տեսակներ: Ամեն ինչը հում չի, բայց նվազագույն մշակման ա ենթարկված կամ լրիվ հում ա: 

Հետո, ախպար ընտանքիներում մեծացածները, հատկապես արաբական երկրներից, կիմանան չքյուֆթեն ինչ ա: Իշլի քյուֆթեյի ֆարշը՝ հում վիճակում: Խելքս գնում ա, ու տանը հաճախ ուտում ենք: Օղորմծիկ տատս անմահական էր սարքում, ամեն տեսակ համեմունքներով: Մատներդ հետը կուտեիր:

Հ.Գ. Էս փաստորեն առողջ ապրելակերպի տեսանկյունից էր հարցը, ես ուշ նկատեցի: Էտ առումով, եսիմ? Մենակ գիտեմ, որ հում մսից, հատկապես եթե ստուգված չի, կարելիա փիս-փիս հիվանդություններ ձեռք բերել: Իսկ չպաստերիզացված կաթից, եթե չեմ սխալվում, բրյուցելոզ են վարակվում:

----------

ivy (15.10.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Հ.Գ. Էս փաստորեն առողջ ապրելակերպի տեսանկյունից էր հարցը, ես ուշ նկատեցի: Էտ առումով, եսիմ? Մենակ գիտեմ, որ հում մսից, հատկապես եթե ստուգված չի, կարելիա փիս-փիս հիվանդություններ ձեռք բերել: Իսկ չպաստերիզացված կաթից, եթե չեմ սխալվում, բրյուցելոզ են վարակվում:


Չես սխալվում  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Հ.Գ. Էս փաստորեն առողջ ապրելակերպի տեսանկյունից էր հարցը, ես ուշ նկատեցի: Էտ առումով, եսիմ? Մենակ գիտեմ, որ հում մսից, հատկապես եթե ստուգված չի, կարելիա փիս-փիս հիվանդություններ ձեռք բերել: Իսկ չպաստերիզացված կաթից, եթե չեմ սխալվում, բրյուցելոզ են վարակվում:


Դրա համար էլ նախընտրելին բուսական հումակերությունն է:  :Smile:

----------

erexa (15.10.2012), Freeman (14.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չես սխալվում


Բայց կարանք չէ՞ համ ու հոտից էլ խոսանք:

----------


## Freeman

> Բայց կարանք չէ՞ համ ու հոտից էլ խոսանք:


Խոսանք, եթե թեման բացողը դեմ չի, բայց ինչքան հասկացա ինքն ասում էր ամեն ինչ հում ուտել + ինձ սուշին էլ հեչ դուր չի եկել:

----------


## impression

> Իշլի քյուֆթեյի ֆարշը՝ հում վիճակում: Օղորմծիկ տատս անմահական էր սարքում, ամեն տեսակ համեմունքներով: *Մատներդ հետը կուտեիր:*


մի պահ սարսափեցի, հետո հիշեցի, որ ուղղակի տենց արտահայտություն կա հայերենում...

----------


## ivy

> մի պահ սարսափեցի, հետո հիշեցի, որ ուղղակի տենց արտահայտություն կա հայերենում...


Եթե հում-հում կուտեր, ուրեմն սարսափելու բան չկա, լրիվ թեմայի մեջ է:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Փոքր ժամանակ հում միս էլ էի ուտում, հում ամեն ինչ էլ։ Կարտոֆիլ, օրինակ, էլի եմ ուտում։
Ինձ էլ է հումակերությունն ավելի շուտ հոբբիի նման բան թվում։ Ծանոթներ ունեմ, հիմնականում բուսակերներ, ովքեր ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հումակեր են դառնում, ասենք՝ մի ամսով։
Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե ի սկզբանե բնության մեջ չմեծացած ու մինչև գիտակցական որոշակի աստիճանը խոհանոցին սովորած մարդու օրգանիզմն ի վիճակի է միանգամից ու վերջնականապես անցնել հումակերության։ Պիտի որ և´ առողջական ու ինքնազգացողության խնդիրներ առաջ գան, գոնե սկզբնական շրջանում, և´ մեր օգտագործած մթերքների կասկածելի ծագումն ու անորակությունը պիտի այլևայլ խնդիրների ու հիվանդությունների հանգեցնի։

----------

ivy (15.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Հումորս երևի չընկալվեց :Jpit: 

Ժող, գլոբալ առումով մարդու կյանքը չափազանց կարճ է ուտելիքի համովությունն օգտակարությանը զոհաբերելու համար:

----------

Arpine (15.10.2012), Freeman (15.10.2012), ivy (15.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2012), Stranger_Friend (01.02.2013), Տրիբուն (15.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, գլոբալ առումով մարդու կյանքը չափազանց կարճ է ուտելիքի համովությունն օգտակարությանը զոհաբերելու համար:


Կա էդպիսի բան, բայց ամբողջ հարցն էն է, թե ինչն է համով:  :Smile: 
«Համովության» ընկալումը խիստ տարբեր է մարդկանց մոտ, ու ավելին, ժամանակի ընթացքում կարող է մեծ հաջողությամբ փոխվել, եթե քեզ վարժեցնես որևէ տիպի սննդի: Իմ օրինակով կարող եմ ասել, որ էն, ինչն ինձ ժամանակին ահավոր համով էր թվում ու միայն հոտից արդեն ուշքս գնում էր, հիմա մեղմ ասած, ընդհանրապես չի գրավում, իսկ հոտը երբեմն նույնիսկ սրտխառնոց է առաջացնում:

Եթե մարդ գիտի, թե ինչն է առողջարար ու իր համար օգտակար և սկսում է հենց էդպես սնվել, ապա որոշ ժամանակ հետո հենց դա էլ իր համար ամենահամով սնունդն է դառնում: Էնպես որ, ավելի լավ է մարդ իր համային զգայարանները օգտակար սննդի վարժեցնի, այլ ոչ թե արհեստական ու հազար ձևի վերամշակված ուտելիքի, որը հաճախ ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան «դատարկ կալորիա»: 
Ինչ ուտելիքի քեզ սովորեցնես, էն էլ կդառնա ամենահամովը քեզ համար: Իսկ թարմ, չմշակված սննդի համովությունը էնքան բնական է, որ նույնիսկ երկար ժամանակ էլ չի պահանջում դա զգալու համար. ընդամենը պետք է ազատվել արհեստական համերի կախվածությունից՝ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվելով դրանցից, էդ ժամանակ սկսում ես ամբողջովին ընկալել ու վայելել բնական համերը:

Կոնկրետ հումակերությանը չէր վերաբերվում գրածս, այլ ընդհանրապես առողջ սնվելուն: Թեև հումակերությունն էլ իմ կարծիքով շատ առողջ կենսակերպ է:

----------

erexa (15.10.2012), impression (15.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2012), Ուլուանա (15.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կա էդպիսի բան, բայց ամբողջ հարցն էն է, թե ինչն է համով: 
> «Համովության» ընկալումը խիստ տարբեր է մարդկանց մոտ, ու ավելին, ժամանակի ընթացքում կարող է մեծ հաջողությամբ փոխվել, եթե քեզ վարժեցնես որևէ տիպի սննդի: Իմ օրինակով կարող եմ ասել, որ էն, ինչն ինձ ժամանակին ահավոր համով էր թվում ու միայն հոտից արդեն ուշքս գնում էր, հիմա մեղմ ասած, ընդհանրապես չի գրավում, իսկ հոտը երբեմն նույնիսկ սրտխառնոց է առաջացնում:
> 
> Եթե մարդ գիտի, թե ինչն է առողջարար ու իր համար օգտակար և սկսում է հենց էդպես սնվել, ապա որոշ ժամանակ հետո հենց դա էլ իր համար ամենահամով սնունդն է դառնում: Էնպես որ, ավելի լավ է մարդ իր համային զգայարանները օգտակար սննդի վարժեցնի, այլ ոչ թե արհեստական ու հազար ձևի վերամշակված ուտելիքի, որը հաճախ ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան «դատարկ կալորիա»: 
> Ինչ ուտելիքի քեզ սովորեցնես, էն էլ կդառնա ամենահամովը քեզ համար: Իսկ թարմ, չմշակված սննդի համովությունը էնքան բնական է, որ նույնիսկ երկար ժամանակ էլ չի պահանջում դա զգալու համար. ընդամենը պետք է ազատվել արհեստական համերի կախվածությունից՝ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվելով դրանցից, էդ ժամանակ սկսում ես ամբողջովին ընկալել ու վայելել բնական համերը:
> 
> Կոնկրետ հումակերությանը չէր վերաբերվում գրածս, այլ ընդհանրապես առողջ սնվելուն: Թեև հումակերությունն էլ իմ կարծիքով շատ առողջ կենսակերպ է:


Հումակերությունը ենթադրում է մի շարք պարազիտներ, թե՛ բուսական, թե՛ կենդանական սննդի հետ կապված: Ճիճուներից վիրուսներ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Հումակերությունը ենթադրում է մի շարք պարազիտներ, թե՛ բուսական, թե՛ կենդանական սննդի հետ կապված: Ճիճուներից վիրուսներ:


Այսինքն՝ դու ընդհանրապես դե՞մ ես որևէ հում բան ուտելուն ու ոչ էլ ուտո՞ւմ ես (միրգ, բանջարեղեն):

----------

Ուլուանա (15.10.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա ո՞նց ա եղել, որ մարդը սկսել ա ուտելիքը ջերմային մշակման ենթարկել: Ի՞նչն ա մեր նախնիներին դրդել այդ քայլին  :Think:

----------

ivy (15.10.2012), Rhayader (15.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա ո՞նց ա եղել, որ մարդը սկսել ա ուտելիքը ջերմային մշակման ենթարկել: Ի՞նչն ա մեր նախնիներին դրդել այդ քայլին


ուտելիքն ընկել ա կրակի մեջ ափսոսացել են քցեն  :Pardon:

----------

armen9494 (18.10.2012), ivy (15.10.2012), Ուլուանա (15.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Այսինքն՝ դու ընդհանրապես դե՞մ ես որևէ հում բան ուտելուն ու ոչ էլ ուտո՞ւմ ես (միրգ, բանջարեղեն):


Նախընտրում եմ առնվազն առավել զգույշ լինել: Ենթադրում է, հո չի պարտադրում:

Այվ, ես կատեգորիկ դեմ չեմ ոչ բուսակերությանը, ոչ հումակերությանը, քանի դեռ մարդիկ ճիշտ դիետա են մշակում ու հնարավոր հետևանքները հաշվի են առնում: Օրինակ՝ բուսակերները կրեատինի դեֆիցիտ են ունենում, ինչի պատճառով նրանց մկաններում հյուծման պրոցես է սկսում: Դրա համար բուսակերները պետք է կրեատինային հավելումներ ստանան: Հումակերներն էլ պիտի հաշվի առնեն, որ հում միս ուտելն ամենայն հավանականությամբ կբերի երիզորդերի, ասկարիդների, էխինոկոկների և այլ բաների, իսկ բանջարեղենը, որոնց դեպքում պարազիտները ոչ թե հյուսվածքի մեջ են, այլ մակերևույթին, պետք է առնվազն նորմալ լվանալ: Քանի դեռ մարդն ամեն ինչ գրագետ է անում, այլ ոչ թե «հանուն գեղեցիկ գաղափարի», ես դրան ոչ մի դեմ բան չունեմ:

----------

Freeman (15.10.2012), ivy (15.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2012), Լուսաբեր (17.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> ուտելիքն ընկել ա կրակի մեջ ափսոսացել են քցեն


Վայ, լավն էր:  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա ո՞նց ա եղել, որ մարդը սկսել ա ուտելիքը ջերմային մշակման ենթարկել: Ի՞նչն ա մեր նախնիներին դրդել այդ քայլին


Ինձ թվում է, եղել է կրակի հայտնագործումը ու էն բանի բացահայտումը, որ միսը ավելի հարմար է ուտել/կծել/ծամել խորոված վիճակում, քան հում. դե մարդիկ ի վերջո չունեն գիշատիչին բնորոշ կարգին ատամնաշար, էն նախնադարյան վախտերն էլ էդքան մանրացնող գործիք-մործիք չի եղել, որ միսը մանրացնեն կամ առավել ևս՝ աղան: Ու մարդ գտել է ձևը՝ եփելով փափկացնել սնունդը, որ հեշտ ծամվի: Ես էդպես եմ կարծում, եսիմ:  :Xeloq:

----------

shatboyov (16.10.2012), Ձայնալար (17.10.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բուսակերներին չեմ սիրում, ագրեսիվ մարդիկ են:


Իրա արև՝ 



 :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (17.10.2012), Rhayader (18.10.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հիտլերն ա չէ՞, ինքը բուսակե՞ր ա եղել:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հիտլերն ա չէ՞, ինքը բուսակե՞ր ա եղել:


*Ասում են*: Ասում են նաև, որ չէր խմում, չէր ծխում ու սիրում էր կենդանիներին: :Jpit:

----------

Ruby Rue (19.10.2012), Ձայնալար (18.10.2012)

----------


## Smokie

> Մորս պապը անցած տարի մահացավ, ինքը մոտ 90 տարեկան էր, տեսողությունը իմինից լավ, ինձանից ահագին բոյով, նորմալ քայլում էր ու երևի կարար վազեր, տեսքով ոչ-ոք իրան 60-ից մեծ չէր տա, իսկ ինքը ոչ հումակեր էր, ոչ բուսակեր, ծխում ու խմում էր փոքր ժամանակվանից, իսկ ծխում էր առանց ֆիլտրի: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ եթե մարդն առողջ ա ու երկարակյաց, էդ չի նշանակում, որ իրա ապրելակերպից ա, իսկ հումակերությունն ու բուսակերությունը անձամբ ես համարում եմ ավելի շատ հոբի քան առողջ ապրելակերպ, որովհետև մարդն ամենակեր կենդանի ա:
> 
> Համ էլ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, թե ոնց մարդ կարա հում միս ուտի


Գրառումդ կարդալուց հիշեցի Դերենիկ Դեմիրճյանի մանրապատումներից, որ հենց վերջերս եմ դրել ակումբում: Փաստորեն իզուր չէր :Jpit: 




> *****
> 
> Երևակայեցե՛ք: Ամբողջ կյանքում լարված հետևում էր իր առողջության, կատարում էր առողջ կենցաղի բալար կանոնները, զգույշ էր ամեն մի վնասակար բանից և ի՞նչ… վերջը… շատ երկար ապրեց:
> Իսկ նրա բարեկամը, որ ընդհակառակը, անհոգ էր այս բոլոր բաներում,  անկանոն կյանք էր վարում, երևակայեցե՛ք… նա ևս երկար ապրեց:
>  Բայց ահա արդեն մի ուրիշը, որ և հետևում էր, և չէր հետևում կենցաղի կանոններին… նա ևս երկար ապրեց:

----------

Freeman (18.10.2012), shatboyov (18.10.2012)

----------


## Brian_Boru

Հումակերությունը շատ քիչ դեպքերում ա պայմանավորված իրական ու խելքին մոտ պատճառներով: Գրեթե միշտ դա հիմնվում ա կրոնական, էզոտերիկ կամ նյու-էյջերական գաղափարների վրա: Նույնն էլ բուսակերությունը (ու դրա ամենավառ ու ամենամոլեռանդ ձևը` վեգանիզմը): Վեգանները ոչ միայն տառապում են զանազան հիվանդություններով B12-ի ու այլ վիտամինների պակասի պատճառով, այլ նաև չափազանց ագռեսիվ են: Էնքան որ մսակերներին որպես հիվանդների կամ սեփական թշնամիների տեղ են դնում: Հետաքրքրիրն ա, որ էս երևույթը միանգամից տոտալիտար ու ագռեսիվ բնույթ սկսեց կրել շատ կարճ ժամանակում:

----------

Freeman (18.10.2012), Rhayader (18.10.2012), shatboyov (18.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (18.10.2012), Հայկօ (18.10.2012), Տրիբուն (20.10.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Հումակերությունը շատ քիչ դեպքերում ա պայմանավորված իրական ու խելքին մոտ պատճառներով: Գրեթե միշտ դա հիմնվում ա կրոնական, էզոտերիկ կամ նյու-էյջերական գաղափարների վրա: Նույնն էլ բուսակերությունը (ու դրա ամենավառ ու ամենամոլեռանդ ձևը` վեգանիզմը): Վեգանները ոչ միայն տառապում են զանազան հիվանդություններով B12-ի ու այլ վիտամինների պակասի պատճառով, այլ նաև չափազանց ագռեսիվ են: Էնքան որ մսակերներին որպես հիվանդների կամ սեփական թշնամիների տեղ են դնում: Հետաքրքրիրն ա, որ էս երևույթը միանգամից տոտալիտար ու ագռեսիվ բնույթ սկսեց կրել շատ կարճ ժամանակում:


Մարդկանց մեծ մասին առիթ ա պետք ուրիշներին ատելու համար, լինի դա սեռական, ազգային, կրոնական կամ ապրելակերպի, դրա համար էլ արագ վերածվեց ագրեսիայի:

----------

armen9494 (18.10.2012), Brian_Boru (20.10.2012), Rhayader (18.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2012), Տրիբուն (20.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Հումակերությունը շատ քիչ դեպքերում ա պայմանավորված իրական ու խելքին մոտ պատճառներով: Գրեթե միշտ դա հիմնվում ա կրոնական, էզոտերիկ կամ նյու-էյջերական գաղափարների վրա: Նույնն էլ բուսակերությունը (ու դրա ամենավառ ու ամենամոլեռանդ ձևը` վեգանիզմը): Վեգանները ոչ միայն տառապում են զանազան հիվանդություններով B12-ի ու այլ վիտամինների պակասի պատճառով, այլ նաև չափազանց ագռեսիվ են: Էնքան որ մսակերներին որպես հիվանդների կամ սեփական թշնամիների տեղ են դնում: Հետաքրքրիրն ա, որ էս երևույթը միանգամից տոտալիտար ու ագռեսիվ բնույթ սկսեց կրել շատ կարճ ժամանակում:


Տխրեցնողը է, որ էսպիսի հաստատուն կարծիք կա մարդկանց մոտ:
Իրականում ամեն ինչ չի, որ մոդայի կամ կրոնական և էզոթերիկ գաղափարների վրա է հիմնված: Իմ իմացած մարդիկ դրանցից և ոչ մեկով չեն առաջնորդվում, ոչ էլ թե ինչ-որ ագրեսիվություն ունեն: 

Էս դրածս հոդվածը փաստորեն ոչ ոք չկարդաց... 
Ափսոս, որովհետև եթե կարդացած լինեիք, հարց կտայի, թե օրինակ էս 92 տարեկան պապիկը ինչ կրոնական կամ այլ տիպի ազդեցության տակ է ընկել, որ դարձել է հումակեր: Մի՞թե չի կարելի պարզապես ընդունել, որ մարդիկ դա համարում են առողջ ապրելակերպ և ուզում են լավագույնն անել իրենց մարմնի ու հոգու համար, որպեսզի ապրեն առողջ ու երկար, ինչպես և ապրում է տվյալ հոդվածի պապիկը:

Գուցե իրենք սխալ են իրենց առողջագիտական գաղափարների մեջ և հումակերությունը հեչ էլ օգտակար կենսակերպ չի (անկախ պապիկի աչք ծակող օրինակից), բայց դա արդեն այլ հարց է, և հենց դա էլ կուզենայի, որ էստեղ քննարկվեր, այլ ոչ թե էն, որ էդ մարդիկ յանները տարած են ինչ-որ հավատքի կամ եսիմ ինչի հողի վրա:

----------

Arpine (18.10.2012), shatboyov (18.10.2012), Ուլուանա (18.10.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Ինձ թվում ա, եթե պապին ուզենա՝ կամուսնանա էլ...  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա  :Jpit: 

Ուրեմն էդ պապին էն հայտնի հումակեր Վահեն ա, որը տատիկիս հյուր ա գնում մեկ-մեկ, ու տատս սար ու ձոր ընկած՝ չի իմանում ինչով հյուրասիրի, որ նա չհրաժարվի: Ու մեկ էլ ինչքան գիտեմ՝ էդ Վահեն անընդհատ ամբաղ-զամբաղ խոսելու սովորություն ունի: Ասել կուզի՝ մեկ ա դեմենցիայի դեմը չի առել:

Իսկ հիմա մի քիչ լուրջ: 

Իմ կարծիքով, սննդի (ու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած) հարցում ծայրահեղությունը շատ սխալ մոտեցում ա: Իհարկե, էդ ծայրահեղության պատճառները կարող են տարբեր լինել (կրոնաբարոյաառողջական կամ տոշատգիտեմինչական), բայց ամեն դեպքում ընկնելով որևէ ծայրահեղության մեջ՝ մենք մեր կյանքը ահագին սահմանափակում ենք: Դառնալով բուսակեր՝ արդեն պիտի հաշվի առնես, թե ամեն օր ինչ ես ուտում, ինչ չես ուտում, ինչն ա պակասում մոտդ, որ բալանսը պահես: Դառնալով վեգան՝ մի քանի անգամ ավելի ուշադիր պիտի լինես: Նույնն էլ հումակերությանն ա վերաբերում: Իհարկե, կան ուտելիքներ, որոնց կենսական արժեքն ավելի մեծ ա հում վիճակում, որովհետև որոշ նյութեր չեն հասցնում քայքայքվել: Ուղղակի հարցն էն ա, որ ամեն բան հում չես ուտի: Ու նաև էն ա, որ մյուս կողմից էլ հում սնունդն ինչ կենդանի ասես չի պարունակում, հետևաբար լիքը հիվանդություններ ձեռք բերելու հավանականությունը մեծ ա:

Իմ կարծիքով, չարժե էդպես հիվանդագին ընկնել առողջ ապրելակերպի հետևից: Կարելի ա առողջ ապրել նաև առանց վնասակար սնունդը չարաշահելու: Բացի դրանից, լիքը մարդիկ կան, որոնց կյանքում առաջնայինն առողջ ապրելակերպը չէ: Հետևաբար, կարելի ա թողնել, որ ուզածների չափ կանցերոգեն ձեթերում տապակած կարտոֆիլ ուտեն. էդ էլ էդ մարդու ընտրությունն ա:

Ի դեպ, ինչ ուտել-չուտելու հարցի մասին երկար մտածելուց հետո հասա նրան, որ սկսեցի թույլ տալ՝ օրգանիզմս ինքն ընտրի ինչ ուտեմ, ինչ չէ: Էդպես համ ես եմ միշտ գոհ կերածիցս, համ օրգանիզմս:

----------

Peace (19.10.2012), Rhayader (19.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Բյուր ջան, ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չընկնելու կոչումդ շատ լավն էր, բայց այ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ մարդ պիտի թողնի, որ իր օրգանիզմն ընտրի, թե ինչ ուտել, համարում եմ բացարձակ սխալ:
Օրինակ՝ դիաբետիկների օրգանիզմը իրենց հա ասում է, որ քաղցր ուտեն, որ լսեն էդ կանչին, հո մանրից կամ շատ թափով էն աշխարհ կգնան:
Կամ էն բոլոր ճարպապակալած մարդիկ որ կան, իրենք էլ հաստատ իրենց օրգանիզմի կանչով են աշխարհի վրայի եղած-չեղած կալորիաները փորները լցրել. սրտները քաշել է, հո զոռով չեն կերել:  :Smile: 
Մենք կենդանիների բնազդը չունենք, որ օրգանիզմին լսելով մեզ համար լավագույն սնունդն ընտրենք: Օրինակներն էլ արդեն բերեցի, ու էդպիսի օրինակներ շատ-շատ են:

----------

Ուլուանա (20.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չընկնելու կոչումդ շատ լավն էր, բայց այ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ մարդ պիտի թողնի, որ իր օրգանիզմն ընտրի, թե ինչ ուտել, համարում եմ բացարձակ սխալ:
> Օրինակ՝ դիաբետիկների օրգանիզմը իրենց հա ասում է, որ քաղցր ուտեն, որ լսեն էդ կանչին, հո մանրից կամ շատ փաթով էն աշխարհ կգնան:
> Կամ էն բոլոր ճարպապակալած մարդիկ որ կան, իրենք էլ հաստատ իրենց օրգանիզմի կանչով են աշխարհի վրայի եղած-չեղած կալորիաները փորները լցրել. սրտները քաշել է, հո զոռով չեն կերել: 
> Մենք կենդանիների բնազդը չունենք, որ օրգանիզմին լսելով մեզ համար լավագույն սնունդն ընտրենք: Օրինակներն էլ արդեն բերեցի, ու էդպիսի օրինակներ շատ-շատ են:


Ռիփ, խոսքս առողջ մարդու մասին ա: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե սովորաբար թողնում ես, որ օրգանիզմդ ընտրի, էլ զիբիլ չես ուզում կամ ուզում ես շատ հազվադեպ ու եթե ուզում ես, մի անգամ քեզ թույլ ես տալիս, հետո էլ չես ուզում: Նայի օրինակ: Ես առաջ լիքը շոկոլադ էի ուտում: Ու ինչքան ինձ զրկում էի դրանից, էնքան ավելի շատ էի ուտում: Հիմա չեմ զրկում: Հենց ուզում եմ, ուտում եմ: Բայց էդ ուզելը ամիսը մի երկու անգամ հազիվ լինի: Ու նույնիսկ կարամ ասեմ՝ ինչու ա լինում:

----------

Freeman (20.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, առողջ մարդը հո կայուն ու անփոփոխ կատեգորիա չի՞: Էն ճարպակալածն էլ շատ հնարավոր է, որ ժամանակին առողջ մարդ է եղել՝ մինչև էն պահը, երբ ուղեղը անջատած սկսել է «լսել, թե օրգանիզմը ինչ ուտելիք է ընտրում»:

----------

Ուլուանա (20.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, առողջ մարդը հո կայուն ու անփոփոխ կատեգորիա չի՞: Էն ճարպակալածն էլ շատ հնարավոր է, որ ժամանակին առողջ մարդ է եղել՝ մինչև էն պահը, երբ ուղեղը անջատած սկսել է «լսել, թե օրգանիզմը ինչ ուտելիք է ընտրում»:


Ռիփ, ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ եթե առանց խղճի խայթի ուտես էն, ինչ ուզում ես, դու էլ չես ուզենա ուտել էն, ինչը քեզ վնասում ա: Իսկ ճարպակալածների ու դիաբետիկների էնդոկրին համակարգում լուրջ խանգարումներ կան, իրանց օրգանիզմն իրանց «խաբում» ա: Բայց մարդիկ չաղանում են (խոսքս էն սարսափելի ճարպակալածների մասին չի), որովհետև իրանք գիտեն, որ որոշ (համով) ուտելիքներ չաղացնում են: Ու իրանք փորձում են ամեն կերպ իրանց զրկել էդ ուտելիքներից: Էնքան են զրկում, մինչև մի օր չեն դիմանում ու գժի պես ուտում են: Մի հինգ կիլո ավելացնում են, նորից խելքի գալիս, մինչդեռ առաջին անգամ երբ ուզեցին, եթե ուտեին, հետո երկար ժամանակ չէին ուզելու: Ու էդ մի անգամը եղանակ չէր փոխելու:

----------


## Brian_Boru

> V.: Можно сказать, что натуризм (сыроедение) – это панацея от всех болезней?
> 
> Да, все болезни излечиваются. Все! Начиная от рака и заканчивая СПИДом.


Այ գոնե հենց էս պատճառով: Էս մարդուն մի տգետ նյու-էյջերական ֆանատիկոս ներշնչել ա, թե հումակերությունը համադարման ա: Իհարկե, ինքը մեղք չունի, էդ գաղափարները տարածողներն են պատասխանատու: ՈՒ եթե էսպիսի մարդիկ մի հիվանդություն ձեռք բերեն (տարբեր պատճառներով), ապա առաջինն են հրաժարվելու ավանդական բժշկության միջոցներից, կարծելով, թե панацея ունեն: Իսկ սա ոչ միայն օգոտակար չի, այլ ուղղակի վտանգավոր ա:

----------

Freeman (20.10.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.10.2012), Տրիբուն (20.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ով կարող էր մտածել, որ ես երբեւէ կարող է առողջ ռացիոնի մասին հոգ տանեմ??: Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ բախտս բերել է, գիրանալու հակվածություն չունեմ, հետեւաբար, կարող եմ ուտել ինչ սիրտս ուզի, երբ ուզի:

Բուսակերություն, հումակերություն այդ կարգի բաները համարել եմ ընդամենը թիթիզություն, հակառակը, միսը համարել եմ ամենաարժեքավոր, ամենաանհրաժեշտ կերակուրներից մեկը: Մինչեւ որ կյանքը ստիպեց լիովին փոխել առողջ սնունդ կոչվածի մասին համոզումներս: 

Ինչը դարձավ նման փոփոխությունների պատճառը: Մի քանի ամիս առաջ, ամռան ամիսներին կանգնեցի դաժան փաստի առաջ, պարզեցի, որ կատվից սուր ալերգիա ունեմ: Անտեր կատվի ձագուկ էինք դրսից բերել տանը պահում էինք: Երբ կատվիկի հետ սկսում էի խաղալ նկատեցի, որ հենց էտ պահին սկսում եմ անդադար փռշտալ, մի խոսքով շատ շուտով անմեղ թվացող փռշտոցը վերածվեց խեղդոցի, սկսեցի շնչահեղձ լինել, այլեւս չէի փռշտում ուժեղ հազում էի ու չէի կարողանում նորմալ շնչել: Կատուն արդեն ահագին մեծացել էր, ստիպված նորից ուղարկեցինք դուրս: Ահագին ժամանակ էր անցել որ կատուն էլ տանը չէր ապրում բայց սուր ալլերգիկ վիճակը չէր հանդարտվում, էտ շրջանում էլ մեր ընտանիքում մսակերության ինչ որ սուր նոպա էր բռնել, համարյա ամեն օր միս էինք ուտում, ինչը մեզ էտքան էլ հատուկ չի, առհասարակ մենք շատակեր չենք, միս էլ շատ քիչ ենք օգտագործում:

Հենց էտ օրերին youtube -ում, լրիվ պատահական, նայեցի հայազգի բժիշկ, նատուրոպատ, սովաբույժ Մարվա Օհանյանի լեկցիան, լեկցիան հենց մսի մասին էր, ամեն ինչ էնքան համոզիչ էր, էնքան տպավորիչ, որ հենց էտ օրվանից որոշեցի մսից ընդմիշտ հրաժարվել, քանի որ ամառ էր հիմնականում ուտում էի մեծ քանակությամբ միրգ ու -բանջարեղեն, այսինքն հում սնունդ, երեւի առնվազն մի տաս օր հետո սուր ալերգիկ վիճակը նահանջեց: 

Կենդանական ծագում ունեցող սպիտակուցից ընդմիշտ հրաժարվել եմ, շնորհակալ եմ մեր հրաշալի կատվիկին, հենց էտ հրաշք կենդանու շնորհիվ ես ինձ համար բացահայտեցի առողջ սնվելու գլխավոր գաղտնիքները:

Էս կնոջը կարելի է անվերջ լսել, սկսում ես լսել ու չես կարողանում կանգ առնել: Մարվա Օհանյանի լեկցիաներից մեկը, բոլորին խորհուրդ կտամ լսել:

----------

ivy (23.10.2012), Ուլուանա (23.10.2012)

----------

